# نـقـاش (Discussion)::: ما الفرق بين أهداف الخطة الاستراتيجية وأهداف الجودة



## البش مهندس (28 يونيو 2010)

```

```
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
تحياتي لجميع أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع والقائمين عليه ,,
اولا احب اعرفكم بنفسي انا مهندس صناعي اعمل كـ اخصائي جودة في شركة عقارية بالمدينة المنورة,

وعندي موضوع للنقاش والاستفسار في نفس الوقت وهو أول موضوع لي في المنتدى وهو :

ما الفرق بين الأهداف الاستراتيجية وأهداف الجودة بالنسبة لإدارات وأقسام الشركة ؟يعني مثلن لمن اجي احط اهداف الخطة الاستراتيجة هل هي نفسها اهداف تحقيق الجودة ؟
ياريت الاخوان يوضحولنا ...

كذلك اللي عنده كتاب عن التخطيط الاستراتيجي ياريت يرفعه لنا ..

مع التحية والتقدير,, *​


----------



## محمد فوزى (11 يوليو 2010)

الاهداف الاستراتيجية هى الاهداف التى تضعها الشركة او المؤسسة لمدة طويلة مثلا عشر سنوات مثل ان تحقق الشركة 20% من الاستحواذ على السوق خلال عشر سنوات اما اهداف الجودة فهى الاهداف التى تضعها الشركة او المؤسسة لبناء نظام فعال بين اداراتها لتحقيق اهدافها مثل تدريب 100%من العاملين فى نظم الجودة


----------

